# Wine and Chili



## Vaughn (Mar 22, 2006)

Okay, here is one for you wine pairing enthusiasts. What wine goes best with Chili (Texas style, of course)? This tends to be highly spicy and very rich. The reason I ask is that I have been invited to supply wine to a chili cook off that our neighborhood association is organizing. If I had my choice, I would go with a Bourgeron Blanc or one of the white Island Mists. However, I don't have time to whip up a batch of this before the event. So here are my choices...


- Merlot


- Pinot Noir


- Petite Sirah


- Strawberry


What would you bring?


----------



## Brandst (Mar 22, 2006)

I'd like a nice spicy zin, but that isn't in your options list. I would say the Sirah andto a lesser extent,the Merlot, hard to say for sure without knowing the flavors of the chili and the wine. I have not tried to pair wine and chili before so these are only guesses, and not even educated




,take them as you will.









Steve


----------



## smurfe (Mar 22, 2006)

Gewürztraminer would be your best choice in my opinion if it was in the list. I like it with my crawfish or boiled crabs. It goes very well with anything spicy from red pepper.


I drank some Cabernet Sauvignon with Tacos the other night and it wasn't a bad blend so maybe the Merlot would be a decent choice. 


Smurfe


----------



## Waldo (Mar 22, 2006)

A Shiraz would be another good choice. At least for me it would be


----------



## djcoop (Mar 22, 2006)

I would say, since the chili is Texas style, spicy and heavy on the beef, you are going to want to stick w/ either the Merlot or Pinot Noir, or Shiraz. You are going to need something a little heavier that can hold up to the spice. Plus, when I am eating really hot foods, I don't like a cold beverage, as I feel it intensifys the heat in my mouth, so I stick to room temp. drinks.


----------



## Funky Fish (Mar 23, 2006)

I agree with Smurfe - a gewurtz is the first thing I think of when I hear "spicy."


----------



## peterCooper (Mar 23, 2006)

Pinot Noir or Merlot.
You ahave to have a red with something as spicy and heavy as chilli. The 
stronger and lbolder te flavor the better.


----------



## maize (Mar 28, 2006)

I've had a good Reisling with hot chili and it hold up very well. I find reds often get lost in the heat.


----------



## earl (Mar 28, 2006)

Take a bottle of each one and be the hit of the party. 


earl


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 29, 2006)

What DJ and Earl said!


----------

